# Photo's of my PhotoTron  !!!



## Big10Inch (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Yeah Baby !!

Check this out.

My wife left me & took the kids so what you expect me to do ?
That's right -- I broke out my old Phototron 2 from 15 years of storage and hooked it up !!!!

These oldest plant here is about 40 days and the youngest is about 20---


----------



## teckS (Jun 12, 2006)

plants look great but find a better image hosting... pop-up hell


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 13, 2006)

Big10Inch said:
			
		

> Oh Yeah Baby !!
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> ...


*Whats up Big10Inch and welcome to MP.  Damn dude i haven't seen one of these in a long time. Sorry your wife packed up on ya but it sounds like you are ok with it. Anyway be sure to keep us updated and here is some GREEN MOJO for ya.  *


----------



## Mutt (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow haven't seen a photo-tron grow in a long time.
Gorgeous looking plants.


----------

